# What's Your Go-To Hairstyle When It Rains?



## Aprill (Dec 27, 2007)

hmmm? lol


----------



## justdragmedown (Dec 27, 2007)

I just throw my hair up or sprunch it since its gonna frizz out from the humidity.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmm... I never thawt of this b4...

SOmething to think about


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 27, 2007)

I look really good in a pony tail/messy bun - lucky me!!!

That's my go to!


----------



## fawp (Dec 27, 2007)

When it was longer, I would go for a cute, messy ponytail; now that it's short, I go for slightly messy volume and blame the flyaways on the wind.


----------



## sandy88 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ponytail, absolutely!


----------



## KristinB (Dec 30, 2007)

Ponytail.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Dec 31, 2007)

messy bun or messy low ponytail


----------



## macface (Dec 31, 2007)

Messy Bun


----------



## flutterbug (Dec 31, 2007)

I "try" to do my bangs lol. but it never works.. so i just throw it up and go.


----------



## Stylist101 (Dec 31, 2007)

I straighten my hair, because I have an ugly wave and I dont like how it looks in a ponytail. But...after i straighten my hair, I'll tease the root area and do a low side ponytail, usually on my left. But, I also take some pieces and leave them out to hang loose to add something else to my face.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 31, 2007)

a hat.

if i straighten my hair that day, i shove it all in my winter hat and so when i take it off its still straight.


----------



## Maysie (Dec 31, 2007)

A messy bun


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 31, 2007)

i wear a hat then


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 31, 2007)

Hairspray and an umbrella is my go-to hairstyle when it rains. My hair is too short to put into a ponytail.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 31, 2007)

Ditto! I look super cute in a pony tail/messy bun and thats my rain or hot day hairstyle

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I look really good in a pony tail/messy bun - lucky me!!!
That's my go to!


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 31, 2007)

Messy ponytail or bun!


----------



## han (Dec 31, 2007)

i style my hair as usual then put it into a hat if i go out doors

Originally Posted by *Stylist101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I straighten my hair, because I have an ugly wave and I dont like how it looks in a ponytail. But...after i straighten my hair, I'll tease the root area and do a low side ponytail, usually on my left. But, I also take some pieces and leave them out to hang loose to add something else to my face.
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/2426/32rs3.jpg

your hair is gorgeous


----------



## charlottey (Jan 1, 2008)

I just suffer with looking terrible lol

My fringe just frizzes and looks absolutely terrible, and I never wear it in a quiff, so when I do I feel like I look like an idiot lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 1, 2008)

i dont have a go-to style.

all i know is that whenever it rains i happen to straighten my hair that day and i get really pissed off.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 2, 2008)

on rainy days, i usually scrunch mine with gel &amp; lots of hairspray..sometimes i'll do a messy bun tho.


----------



## xlola (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont have a go-to style aswell

carry an umbrella around if i think its gonna rain!


----------



## Lonelle (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiding under my bed with blow dried straight hair!


----------



## lummerz (Jan 9, 2008)

messy bun with or without headband....or two little buns on top of my head. ( I always get compliments when i do my hair like that. )


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stylist101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I straighten my hair, because I have an ugly wave and I dont like how it looks in a ponytail. But...after i straighten my hair, I'll tease the root area and do a low side ponytail, usually on my left. But, I also take some pieces and leave them out to hang loose to add something else to my face.
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/2426/32rs3.jpg

I like to do that too. I like to do just a low ponytail too and tease the roots. I do that with low pigtails too. Or I just wear a hat if its really bad! lol


----------



## la_chinita (Jan 10, 2008)

I do the little pouf on top and put the rest of my hair on a ponytail. This is usually my go-to hairsytyle everyday, anyway...rain or shine!!! LOL.




I'm always in a rush.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 11, 2008)

If my hair is straight then it frizzes and waves up if a curl it than it frizzes and gets big so i do a ponytail or bun and i make sure to carry a scrunchie and bobby pins for my bangs


----------

